
Ask HN: How to advertise a mobile game? - neural_thing
I have developed a freemium mobile game that is bringing me steady revenue (the vast majority of it is from the Google Play store). I understand my customer base fairly well. I am considering buying some advertising for the game, in the hope of increasing its sales. Does anyone have experience doing this, or has seen some best practices? I&#x27;m looking for anything that might save me some time or money - are google play ads better than FB? What are the best analytics tools for such campaigns? Are campaigns best done in bursts, or is constant advertising the way to go?<p>Any other advice&#x2F;resources would be appreciated.<p>Edit: The monetization strategy is as follows: the game is free to download to try, but you need to pay to unlock the full game.
======
Rjevski
Offer free copies to review websites, bloggers, on Reddit, etc and ask them
for honest reviews of the game.

It’s a win-win situation; they get a free game and you get feedback and more
awareness about your game.

Don’t use ads; if you have to shit all over the internet just for some poor
soul to download your game, chances are nobody wants your game to begin with.

